# This is just wrong on so many levels!



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't know what this is about. But, I just read that they hooked up. That is David Gest(the guy that married Liza Manelli)and Da Brat. I don't know...this just seems like a odd pair to me.


----------



## pugpug (Jan 27, 2006)

*shudders*


----------



## Cruella (Jan 27, 2006)

They are both gayer than Christmas - maybe they are each other's beards?


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 27, 2006)

maybe they are just giving each other pecks on the lips kind of like what models and designers do when they see eachother they give eachother kisses on both cheek or on the lips.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 27, 2006)

They had these pictures under hookups. But, who knows these days what true and what's not. Still...I wouldn't be kissing his old crusty butt. LOL


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cruella* 
_They are both gayer than Christmas - maybe they are each other's beards?_

 

Yuck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






They must be eachother's "cover-up" because I was pretty sure they're both gay.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 28, 2006)

Are you kidding me???WTF? I think I have seen it all now.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 28, 2006)

I just saw this on Dlisted (a personal fave of mine.  Michael K is hilarious).  I just thought they were friends. I just gazed at the pics quickly.  But they are both about as straight as a crooked arrow.


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 28, 2006)

...............wtf?? lol


----------



## Stylishchica319 (Jan 28, 2006)

I just saw this on JJB and I think I just threw up in my mouth a little...


----------



## ishtarchick (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cruella* 
_They are both gayer than Christmas_

 
ROFL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















that just cracked me up  LOL


----------



## user2 (Jan 28, 2006)

Can you say.....ewwwww!!


----------



## KJam (Jan 28, 2006)

God, if Liza Minelli could kick his ass, Da Brat will fuck him up!


----------



## Glow (Jan 28, 2006)

Man, Found this on PerezHilton.com


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cruella* 
_They are both gayer than Christmas - maybe they are each other's beards?_

 
Second that, lol.
I saw a an episode of the Surreal Life when she was on it. Unbelievable that she still thought of herself as an a-list celeb, and was so insulting to everyone else.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 28, 2006)

Ha ha! That gif is funny! And yeah Bluegrassbabe, I saw her on there too. I don't know who she thought she was.


----------



## afterglow (Jan 30, 2006)

LMAO, okay that animation is freaking hilarious!


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh wow, that is just sick. I don't know why but that is probably the worst Celeb couple I have seen yet!!! lol


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 30, 2006)

wow...i seriously threw up in my mouth. that is...nasty....


----------



## Locke (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 9, 2006)

i honestly dont think shes gay. they arent a pretty couple. But if you all remember way back da brat always dressed that way it was her gimic and it worked for her. A few years ago she came out with a cd and did the whole girl dressing thing but to me she looked uncomforable. Baggy clothes are just what shes comfortable in. people can be so stereotypical. Just because she likes baggy jeans and tee shirts doesnt make her gay. and dont say that you've never seen her with a man (many people say this) shes just one of those celebraties that doesnt like her business all up in the air. I believe this pic is just a publicity stunt. She probably has a new cd coming out or something.


----------



## AlohaGirl (Mar 11, 2006)

What's that all about?! Never mind! I don't want to know


----------

